# Which map for Europe ?



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

I need to buy a new road map of Europe, I want it to be large scale and show all the toll peage roads.

Which one's the best at the moment ?

Thanks, Simon.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought the AA Big Easy Read France 3 miles to 1 inch from the first petrol station on the left after the tunnel exit. It is spiral bound, big and very easy to read with all roads marked.

Bob


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

In France - Michelin every time. Can't find any decent atlas for Germany. Big Philips for UK.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

What's the best one I'm not sure but we use the Collins 16 miles to 1inch as it shows all of France on one side.

We also use a map that we bought in a hypermarket that is similar but has been laminated making it more robust. 

Both maps have seen a few seasons so I would be interested to hear other people's preferences myself.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought the large Michelin map of France for £12 in 1999. It soon went out of date and I regretted buying it but can't bear to part with it now.

So we now buy the fold up paper ones of the specific areas we are heading for. Easy to use and fold to the district you are navigating and not so expensive to replace when out of date.

Ray.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

LozSiBen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to buy a new road map of Europe, I want it to be large scale and show all the toll peage roads.
> 
> ...


Philip's Multiscale Europe 2009 ISBN 978-0-540-09241-3 shows toll roads quite clearly. Quite big 40cmx30cm (16"x12" in old money!)

On line I don't think you can beat www.viamichelin.com You can sign up for an account and save journeys and it gives you a cost of the journey in fuel and tolls....

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

SNandJA said:


> LozSiBen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I too have this map, it's ok reading it at a table, but resting it on the steering wheel it's heavy enough to blow the horn. It's as good map though.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

hymerowner said:


> Can't find any decent atlas for Germany.


Try the ADAC ones. I have the ADAC MaxiAtlas Deutschland the scale of which is 150,000:1, but there are others to different scales.

Available from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/3826422031/

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

In my view you cannot beat Michelin especially for France. I have just replaced two of mine with 2010 versions and I prefer the touring and motoring atlas of France 1cm=2Km, I have the A4 version at £12.99. I also have the A4 version of the touring atlas for Spain and Portugal 1cm=4Km.
I back these up with overview Michelin maps in the 7xx series. For areas where an atlas is not available I still buy Michelin but go to a larger scale typically in 5xx series if they are available.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Philips multiscale europe
and TomTom



Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We bought a 2009 Phillips Multiscale at a street market in Fareham for a quid!

Also got the GB atlas at the same time for a quid too.

As the guy on the stall said,. no one's been building new roads lately due to the global economy!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Maps*

Looking for a New one myself now!

I have an old Europe one that is falling to bits. But it has all my notes on like..

When we went through the longest road tunnel in the world
The highest road bridge in the world

and so on...so will probably have to copy them over.

I like the FRANCE Michelin we have for detail, but the Dual carriageways, Toll roads, Toll Motorways and non toll motorways all merge into one red and orange blur so not easy to differentiate between them.

Like the look of the Philips (easyread and mutiscale) ones so far but non around for a quid!

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The 'Pound' shops usually have this years maps for £1.99 .......... ??

Ray.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I originally had michelan but for 3 years have AA easy read france,
2.8 miles to the inch, miles better :lol: So much clearer for route planning etc. for a year I had both but had no hesitation in throwing away the michelan. There is the odd very small village left out but this has never effected us, we also use Tom Tom.


----------

